# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Μ'ΑΡΕΣΕΙ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ

## seleios

καλησπερα,
θα μπω γρηγοιρα στο θεμα, γιατι δεν μ'αρεσει να γραφω πολλα.
εδω και λιγες μερες κανω κταχρηση αλκοολ, που κανονικα δεν συνισταται γιατι παιρνω φαρμακα και ειναι πολυ κακος συνδιασμος, αλλα με κανει να ξεχναω, να ξεχναω οτι αγαπω εναν ανθρωπο με το ιδιο προβλημα με εμενα (ΙΨΔ) και σε βαρυτερη μορφη, ομως ΤΑΙΡΙΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ειναι ακριβως το κομματι πουν μου ελειπε να συμπληρωσω το υπολοιπο της ζωης μου, ειμαι σιγουρος γιαυτο, μεχρι που σκεφτηκα κατι και με τσακισε εντελως, τα ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, πως αν αποφασισουμε να τεκνοποιησουμε, τα παιδια μας θα κληρονομησουν την ασθενεια μας, ειτε παρουν τα δικα μου γονιδια, ειτε τα δικα της.. απο τη αλλη δεν θελω να την αφησω, την ποναω πολυ, την υπεραγαπω, και δεν θελω να τη χασω.. παιδια θελω τα φωτα σας, οποισαδηποτε γνωμη, ειναι δεκτη. νιωθω εντελως χαμενος, και απελπισμενος!

----------


## seleios

ε4ιμαι τσο χαζος που γραφω με το ενα χερι γιατι με τι αλλο κραταω τη μπυρα. εφη μου, ολα για σενα ρε γαμωτοhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YONX...eature=related

----------


## seleios

τοσα ατομα και κανεις δεν απανταει?

----------


## dora-agxos

σελειε μην πινεις!εχεις εναν ανθρωπο που σ'αγαπαει και τον αγαπας,τι ομορφοτερο?που βασιζεις αυτην την υποψια περι γονιδιων και καθεσαι και χαλας την ζαχαρενια σου?δηλαδη γιατι τα ομορφα που σου συμβαινουν τα γυριζεις τουμπα και τα μετατρεπεις σε ασχημα?να χαιρεσε τον ερωτα σου κ μονο αυτο!

----------


## seleios

ΞΟΦΛΗΣΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## researcher

ε πσιτ! seleios....


το πολυ πολυ αμα ειστε μαζι καιρο γουσταρετε και αγαπιεστε και σας τη δωσει πολυυυυυυυυυυυ για παιδακι

υιοθετειστε ενα!!!! τοσα κακομοιρα στα κεντρα βρεφων και τοσο γλυκουτσικα

ακομα και με συνδρομο νταουν εχ ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα και ψαχνουν μια αγκαλια!!!! 

ξερω απο μια φιλη που δουλευε σε κεντρο τεοιων εγκατελειμενων βρεφων!!!

αχ!

μη σε νοιαζει καθολου! χαρειτε την αγαπη σας και ισως ενα τετοιο πλασματακι χαρει κοντα σας!!!!!

----------


## seleios

> ε πσιτ! seleios....
> 
> 
> το πολυ πολυ αμα ειστε μαζι καιρο γουσταρετε και αγαπιεστε και σας τη δωσει πολυυυυυυυυυυυ για παιδακι
> 
> υιοθετειστε ενα!!!! τοσα κακομοιρα στα κεντρα βρεφων και τοσο γλυκουτσικα
> 
> ακομα και με συνδρομο νταουν εχ ειναι πολυ χαριτωμενα και ψαχνουν μια αγκαλια!!!! 
> 
> ...


 :) ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ

----------


## seleios

ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rabola

Γεια σου και καλή χρονιά, ως είθισται να ευχόμαστε. Θα σου παραθέσω αριθμητικά κάποια πραματάκια. Κάποια ως ερωτήματα για να σε βάλουν σε διαδικασία σκέψης και κάποια ως διαπιστώσεις. Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις.

1) Γιατί κάποιος που έχει ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας ή και λιγότερο σοβαρό, να κάνει κατάχρηση αλκοόλ ενώ είναι γνωστό - και το γνωρίζει και ο ίδιος - πως απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου;... κι αν το θέλεις, το αλκοόλ είναι γνωστό ότι έτσι κι αλλιώς δημιουργεί προβλήματα ακόμη και σε έναν μη προβληματικό οργανισμό. Επομένως;

2) Γιατί να θέλεις να ξεχάσεις ότι την αγαπάς;... η αγάπη είναι ευλογία κι όταν είναι δύσκολη παλεύουμε για δαύτη. Σε τί θα σε εξυπηρετήσει το αλκοόλ;... αν αποφασίσεις πως θέλεις κάτι να "ξεχάσεις", ξεχνάς την ίδια. Τουλάχιστον ας υπάρχει τιμιότητα. Με το να πίνεις, ούτε θα την ξεχάσεις σε διαβεβαιώ, ούτε θα καλυτερέψεις τα συναισθήματά σου.

3) Έχετε το ίδιο πρόβλημα λοιπόν, αλλά πιστεύεις πως είναι ο άνθρωπός σου. Εγώ θα διάλεγα το δεύτερο ίσως και θα "προσπέρναγα" το πρόβλημα. Εσύ απ' ό,τι βλέπω, ενώ δεν έχεις ακόμη αποφασίσει, πέρασες ήδη στην κατάχρηση. Αυτό θα δυσκολέψει τις αποφάσεις σου. Αλήθεια, το σκέφτηκες καθόλου;... αν την αγαπάς και γουστάρεις να σταθείς δίπλα της, κάντο νηφάλιος από αλκοόλ τουλάχιστον. Αν παραμείνεις σε κατάχρηση δε θα είσαι σε θέση λήψης αποφάσεων αργότερα, έτσι κι αλλιώς...

4) Κι αν δε κάνετε παιδιά, τί έγινε;... γιατί τόσος πανικός;... προσωπικά λυπάμαι για πάρα πολλούς ανθρώπους που έφεραν παιδιά στον κόσμο αυτό, ενώ δεν ήταν ικανοί ή είχαν πάρα πολλά προβλήματα. Και βγάζω πάντα το καπέλο σε ανθρώπους που παραδέχτηκαν τα σοβαρά τους προβλήματα και δε προχώρησαν σε τεκνοποίηση. Είναι τόσο απλό, δε νομίζεις;... στάσου στο πλάϊ της και κόψε τις ουσίες. Αυτό σε διαβεβαιώ πως είναι ακόμη πιο απλό αν πραγματικά βουτήξεις μέσα σου και δεις τί ακριβώς θέλεις...

----------


## seleios

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ! ΘΑ ΣΟΥΛΑΤΣΑΡΩ !!

----------


## seleios

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rabola

Δε νομίζω ότι είσαι άχρηστος. Μάλλον πιωμένος είσαι. Αν και όταν αποφασίσεις να ξεμεθύσεις, ρίξε μια ματιά στις απαντήσεις που δέχτηκες στο θέμα σου. Χάρη στον εαυτό σου θα κάνεις. Σι για...

----------


## alexandros3

Ρε συ χαλάρωσε! Και μην πίνεις :) Κακός σύμβουλος. 
(εντάξει λιγάκι δεν κάνει κακό αλλά από ό,τι λες παίρνεις φάρμακα, οπότε no no no).
ΙΔΨ αναπτύσσονται όταν έχεις φοβερό άγχος. 
Τώρα προφανώς έχεις.
Γιατί;
Συνήθως κάτι άλλο μας προβληματίζει και "χτυπάει" εκεί.
Βγες έξω κάνε μια βόλτα :)

----------


## arktos

όταν διάβασα τον τίτλο ήμουν σίγουρη πως μιλάς για αλκοόλ.
την πρωτοχρονιά έβλεπα τα ποτήρια της σαμπάνιας κ ήξερα πως δν είναι για μένα.
αυτή τη στιγμή υπάχει η αγαπημένη μου ( μαύρη ) μπύρα στο ψυγείο κ πρέπει να αντισταθώ.
το ότι παίρνεις φάρμακα είναι το βασικό πρόβλημα.
όπως λέει κ ο άλεξ λίγο θα μπορούσες να πίνεις που κ που.

για την περίπτωση τεκνοποίησης δν γνωρίζω αν η ιδψ είναι κληρονομική ή όχι.
αν δν είναι δν έχεις πρόβλημα.
αν είναι δν μπορείς να το παίξεις γιατί μπορεί να καείς.
όπως λέει κ η ρις η υιοθεσία είναι η λύση.

----------


## carrot

> για την περίπτωση τεκνοποίησης δν γνωρίζω αν η ιδψ είναι κληρονομική ή όχι.
> αν δν είναι δν έχεις πρόβλημα.
> αν είναι δν μπορείς να το παίξεις γιατί μπορεί να καείς.
> όπως λέει κ η ρις η υιοθεσία είναι η λύση.


Πιστεύω πως το να φέρει ο οποιοσδήποτε παιδί σε αυτό τον κόσμο είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη, ασχέτως αν ο ίδιος έχει πρόβλημα η όχι. Φαντάζομαι πάντως ένας άνθρωπος ο οποίος μπορεί να στηρίξει τον εαυτό του, να είναι ανεξάρτητος σε διάφορες καταστάσεις και εφόσον μπορεί/ θέλει να στηρίξει την σύντροφο του θα είναι επαρκής για να μπορεί να μεγαλώσει ένα παιδί. Αυτό στον άντρα αργεί να συμβεί αν και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μερικοί ωριμάζουν πολύ νωρίς. Σε κάτι χωρία για παράδειγμα μερικοί κάνουν παιδιά από τα 20 τους!

----------


## Fearg

Αλλοι πινουν γτ δεν εχουν σχεση κ εσυ μας λες οτι πινεις για να ξεχασεις οτι αγαπας κ σε αγαπουν??
Ανθρωπε μου ηρεμησε, απολαυσε αυτο που εχεις κ μην κανεις βλακειες. Απ' οτι καταλαβα ειναι η 1η φορα που σκεφτεσαι για παιδια, αρα δεν το εχετε συζητησει μαζι. Οποτε μηπως ειναι λιγο νωρις να το σκεφτεσαι?
Οταν ερθει η ωρα, συζητηστε το μαζι κ βλεπεις. Μονο προσεξε να εισαι νηφαλιος!

ΥΓ Ειναι περιεργο το ποσο ευκολα δινουμε συμβουλες στους αλλους κ οταν προκειται για τον εαυτο μας... αβυσσος η ψυχη

----------

